# SSD auf HDD klonen?



## SchneidoR (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

Ich möchte es mal umgedreht machen. Daten von meiner SSD auf eine HDD klonen. Sinn und Zweck ist das ich die HDD in einem anderen PC nutzen möchte. Dort ist auch nur diese verbaut.

Auf der SSD ist Windows 10 und die wichtigsten Programme die ich auch am anderen PC bräuchte.

Die SSD möchte ich danach natürlich ohne Datenverlust o.ä. wieder an meinem Haupt-pc benutzen können.

Ist das möglich? 
Wie läuft das mit Windows dann?


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2017)

Wie Du hin und her Clonst ist völlig wumpe. 
Und für den 2. PC brauchst Du eine neue Windows-Lizenz.
Einfach in der Lizenzverwaltung einen neuen Schlüssel eintragen.

Das das "alte" Windows im "neuen" PC startet .... ist dann die nächste Frage.


----------



## SchneidoR (13. Dezember 2017)

Wie mache ich das dann? Die SSD ist die einzige mit OS und dann müsste ich aus laufendem Betrieb kopieren...Gibt's da noch ne Anleitung zu? Die Sticky Themen sind irgendwie veraltet.

Ja, neuen Lizensschlüssel habe ich. Wieso sollte das dann nicht funktionieren? MB, CPU etc..alles anders und ein bisschen älter als der Haupt PC.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall Schon mal.


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2017)

Du bootest z.b. Clonezilla von einem USB-Stick? Da läuft dann das Windows nicht.



Ich würde das so machen:
Clonen. Rechner abschalten. SSD vom Kabel trennen. HDD booten, Partitionstabelle korrigieren (die hast Du mitgeklont, die HDD ist dann nur so groß wie die SSD). Dann alle Treiber runterschmeissen. Rechner nicht neustarten sondern nur runterfahren. Und dann die HDD in den neuen Rechner stecken und die SSD wieder anklemmen.


----------



## SchneidoR (13. Dezember 2017)

Okay Danke! Werde das dann wahrscheinlich so machen.

Habe gerade bei YouTube nur ein Tutorial gesehen, das da jemand, nur mit Win10, ein Systemabbild erstellt auf einer dritten Platte und von dieser dann eine Kopie auf die leere Platte "sichert". Wäre das auch eine Option? Ansonsten versuche ich es mit Clonezilla.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (13. Dezember 2017)

Klar wäre das eine Option. Solange du genug Festplatten hast, ist das alles kein Problem.


----------

